
First quantum safe internet browser launched on Kickstarter - body_lump
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cybxsecurity/quantum-browser-quantum-safe-isolated-browsing
======
ascales
All my data goes through some random server? No thanks.

Why should I trust a middleman to be in charge of delivering my data to sites,
and their data to me? Sure, running a browser in a VM while using a VPN
probably is a good idea if you're worried about getting fingerprinted, but I
don't see how this is stopping quantum key disruption.

If anything I'd be more concerned about however this company is handling my
data than the quantum criminals hackin' me...

Going from 1 point to 10+ in less than the 60 seconds it took to write this
comment? Hmmm...

